# King Rigging?



## Silver (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey guys,



I know that you're supposed to just freeline something, but what lb test should I have on my line, what should i use for bait and any other tips you may have for catching a king! I've never caught one but am going to hit up ft pickens for some very soon!


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

You will need a reel that holds approx 275 yds of 15 to 20 lb mono. Use a 12 inch 27# single strand leader with a small black barrel swivel to attach your line to and a 3x strong #1 treble hook. Use frozen cigar minnows for bait. Hook the cigar minnow between the eyes straigt down thru the top of the head. Cast it out and let it drift, with and occasional couple jerks(called snobble) every now and then. While it is drifting it is best to open the bail and use you finger to hold the line (but don't put the line in the crease of your finger OUCH) when the fish hits it will pull the line from your finger and it will free spool. Let him run for 3 or 4 seconds, close the bail and a nice little hook set is all it takes. Drag should be set at about 5 lbs.

Hope this helps


----------



## Silver (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks for the time! def going to try all that!!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

5lbs of drag is pretty high for 20lb tackle


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *BigBrandon89 (9/3/2009)*5lbs of drag is pretty high for 20lb tackle


Not really. Typical drag settings are approx. 1/4 of line test. 5 lbs of drag is not much, but each to their own.:letsdrink


----------



## fisherboy20 (Jun 3, 2009)

and u will need wire leader becuz king cut mono like butter with their teeth


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I would have at least an 8ft rod and like stated before a reel that holds a good amount of 15-20lb line. I would use at least 2ft of 40-60lb leader with a #1 treble hook. Use a cigar minnow or a bait caught at the pier like a hardtail and snobble or drift the bait off the front of the pier or the east side on the T. Watch what other people are doing and copy them.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

mirror the people that are catching fish


----------

